# Da Moose (pic heavy)



## pjaye (May 26, 2016)

Shortly after I first joined the forum, I was (as usual) complaining that I could not find a single moose in Algonquin. Someone (Dark Shadow? BillM?) made me an avatar of a panda with a moose head. I've come a long way since then. The moose were unusually cooperative in Algonquin yesterday. Sorry for the amount of pictures, I tried to narrow it down. 
1.


 
2. Moose apparently find me hilarious. 

 
3.

 
4. Can you spot him?

 
5. This one scared me. I was across the road. A very safe distance. Then she decided that she was going to walk towards me! Thankfully, she lost interest at some point and wandered off. I just had visions of her crushing my very tiny car.

 
6. Another timid one. 

 
7. But I was patient.

 
8.


----------



## jcdeboever (May 26, 2016)

Be careful, especially around them young ones. Nice set. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## pjaye (May 26, 2016)

Thank you! 
I am always careful. I was right beside my car door ready to jump in if necessary.


----------



## FITBMX (May 26, 2016)

You got some great shots there!


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (May 26, 2016)

Nice shots barb


----------



## pjaye (May 26, 2016)

FITBMX said:


> You got some great shots there!


Thank you! I was pretty happy with them. And they are soooo much easier than shooting birds. lol



ZombiesniperJr said:


> Nice shots barb



Thanks Logan!


----------



## zombiesniper (May 26, 2016)

Wow great set!


----------



## pjaye (May 26, 2016)

zombiesniper said:


> Wow great set!


Thank you! It was a very good day.


----------



## zombiesniper (May 26, 2016)

Nominated for POTM


----------



## pjaye (May 26, 2016)

Thank you! (did NOT expect that)


----------



## jcdeboever (May 26, 2016)

symplybarb said:


> Thank you!
> I am always careful. I was right beside my car door ready to jump in if necessary.


Good, we wouldn't want to lose you, you are an awesome member. I read that they are pretty mellow but have been known to charge when they feel threatened. I have no interest in getting my 280lbs near them intentionally. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## baturn (May 26, 2016)

Great set!


----------



## pjaye (May 26, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> symplybarb said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you!
> ...



Aww thank you. And yes, they will charge if threatened, I'm always pretty careful. I'm also not nearly as close as it looks in the pictures. 270mm lens and cropping. 



baturn said:


> Great set!



Thank you!


----------



## FITBMX (May 26, 2016)

symplybarb said:


> Thank you! I was pretty happy with them. And they are soooo much easier than shooting birds. lol



Birds can drive me crazy! LOL


----------



## dannylightning (May 27, 2016)

nice set..


----------



## Didereaux (May 27, 2016)

Warthogs and Moose.  What the hired help produces when Mother Nature takes a vacation.


----------



## robbins.photo (May 27, 2016)

Lol.. great shots, love #3 in particular.


----------



## pjaye (May 27, 2016)

Didereaux said:


> Warthogs and Moose.  What the hired help produces when Mother Nature takes a vacation.





robbins.photo said:


> Lol.. great shots, love #3 in particular.



Thank you!


----------

